

Can you spam your own Facebook Timeline? - adgoggle

The question - Can you be banned for posting on your own personal Facebook timeline? Eg. I post and share my Clickbank and other referral links on my own Facebook timeline as a Status (What's on your mind?) post. I do NOT post these shared links on any friend's page, or on any groups or pages. Just on my own timeline i.e. only for my friends to see. Assume that all these posts are not abusive, no nudity etc i.e. safe content. Can my friends go to my Timeline, click on the posts and report it as spam and have my own posts on my own timeline be taken down and ultimately my Facebook account banned? If a friend does not want to see my posts on their newsfeed, they can either unfriend me and/or select the option to now show my posts in their newsfeed right? But can they get my account banned for spam posting up my own shared links on my own timeline? Thanks for the feedback.
======
martey
If you are asking whether Facebook _could_ ban your account, the answer is
yes. Section 3-1 at <https://www.facebook.com/legal/terms> states: " _You will
not post unauthorized commercial communications (such as spam) on Facebook._ "

If you are asking whether this is _likely_ to happen, you should probably be
asking your friends whether they are likely to report your posts.

------
3825
I guess they could rate limit you if you are posting too much too fast or if
you are posting programmatically.

